# LLVM vs gcc performance benchmarking



## everypot (Feb 27, 2010)

source:
http://clang.llvm.org/performance.html

================================================================================
Timing Results


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 27, 2010)

very interesting, thanks for info


----------



## sossego (Feb 27, 2010)

This would seriously cut down on "waiting for it to finish compiling" time.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 27, 2010)

> 176.gcc: This is the gcc-2.7.2.2 code base as present in SPECINT 2000. In contrast to Sketch, 176.gcc consists of a large amount of C source code (~200,000 lines) with few system dependencies. This stresses the back-end's performance on generating assembly code and debug information.



gcc 2.7.2.2 ... ?


----------



## aragon (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder if there are benchmarks of the resulting machine code from each compiler?  More important than the speed of compilation for me.


----------



## ErikCederstrand (Feb 27, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> I wonder if there are benchmarks of the resulting machine code from each compiler?  More important than the speed of compilation for me.



Depends. Many things are faster, some things a bit slower. It's worth noting that the numbers posted above are from June 2009, which is an eternity LLVM- and Clang-wise. Clang may be slower at compiling now, just because it implements more things.

Also, the numbers are from compiling Objective-C which is not very interesting for FreeBSD. Compiling C is still faster than GCC, but much less impressive (~20%, see original link). Still, I think LLVM and Clang are really cool.


----------



## hansivers (Apr 24, 2010)

UPDATE
======

Phoronix runs a series of benchmarks :



> For this testing we have results from GCC 4.3/4.4/4.5 compared to LLVM with its GCC front-end (LLVM-GCC) and against Clang, which is the native C/C++ compiler front-end for the Low-Level Virtual Machine.



http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=gcc_llvm_clang&num=1


----------



## psycho (Apr 24, 2010)

wow !


----------

